# Polaris XP 900



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2008)

Just bought a XP 900 and was thinkin of putting a Blizzard plow on it. Anyone else have this set up? Like it?


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

We run 66" v plows on our 800 and 850xp's. perfect width when v'd for city sidewalks. What took an hour before with 2 guys now takes 5 minutes.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I was you I would buy a Boss plow. They look like a better plow than the Blizzard to me.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Matt L.;1572752 said:


> Just bought a XP 900 and was thinkin of putting a Blizzard plow on it. Anyone else have this set up? Like it?


I don't...but would love too!!!! I wonder if it could handle a 7'-8' pull plow?
I was considering getting one in the future and putting a blower on it......


----------



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

*to much weight up front*

even with the wheels to help.
erskine power pack w/blower and electric actuator thats the setup


----------

